# Got a girlfriend!!!



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'M STROKING MY EGO!!!! YES!!!!

TAKE THAT SOCIAL ANXIETY DISORDER!!!!

I DIDN'T EVEN FIND MY RELATIONSHIP THROUGH THE INTERNET!!!!

SO IN THAT CASE!!! YOU CAN _REALLY_ TAKE THAT SOCIAL ANXIETY DISORDER!!!! SINSE I ACTUALLY WENT OUT IN THE WORLD INSTEAD OF LIVING ON THE INTERNET TRYNA FIND RELATIONSHIPS!!!! F*** YEA!!!

YES!!!!

EGO STROKAGE!!!! NO *PUN* INTENDED!!!

I'M POSTING THIS ON SAS CAUSE MY 'CIRCLE OF FRIENDS' ISN'T ENOUGH TO MAKE ME HAPPY!!!!

F****N YES!!!!!!!!!!!!

EGO STROKE MANIA!!!!!

IF I KEEP EGO STROKING IMA END UP IN THA HOSPITAL SEIZERING IT UP WIT MY TOUNGE DOWN MY THROAT!!!!!

*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

eeeeeezzzzzz


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats! :clap


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

That is awesome! I've seen some of your posts here and really couldn't be happier for you. If you want, tell us how this came about? Either way, congrats!


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats..details plox


----------



## Tegan Elizabeth (Sep 2, 2010)

STROKE THAT EGO!!!! Hahha sounds sooo dirty!


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

AWESOME! I'm jelly


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

haha ego stroke. That's awesome man! Yeah, don't be stingy with the details! How did it happen? Was there a big date or was it just casual at first? Spill them beans...


----------



## TimH916 (Nov 2, 2008)

dont let her cheat with your brother (or best friend) it happened to me.. not to be a pessimist or anything lol... but congratz


----------



## spaceghost (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice work! Happy for you! Where did you meet her? Who approached who? I think I need to get a girlfriend soon myself, being single is fun and all for a while but after years it kinda gets old. :um


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yay! we did it!!!

*strokes crap out of ego, strokes it slow, then faster, harder harder*


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats to you!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice one man, good to hear.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Tegan Elizabeth said:


> STROKE THAT EGO!!!! Hahha sounds sooo dirty!


Lol oooooh yeah, I couldn't help but think of it in that way O_O

anywho, congrats :yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I was more or less being a condencending *** hole in this post if it WASN'T NOTICED BY THE CAPS!!!!! But thanks for the love I guess ..

Anything that has to do with a relationship I put in the relationship thread. I can imagine why people would think losing their virginity/getting a boyfriend/girlfriend would be a triumph, but I believe that this section of the site should be for more constructive triumphs that not just anybody can do. If you understand what I'm saying. _Anybody _can find someone anxiety riddled or not. Not anybody can get a call from work and find the courage to work the front regester because Susan called off.

Anyways ..

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/evil-mind-not-deservant-part-two-145235/


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I noticed.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

^^Sweet dude.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

bignate said:


> I was more or less being a condencending *** hole in this post if it WASN'T NOTICED BY THE CAPS!!!!! But thanks for the love I guess ..
> 
> Anything that has to do with a relationship I put in the relationship thread. I can imagine why people would think losing their virginity/getting a boyfriend/girlfriend would be a triumph, but I believe that this section of the site should be for more constructive triumphs that not just anybody can do. If you understand what I'm saying. _Anybody _can find someone anxiety riddled or not. Not anybody can get a call from work and find the courage to work the front regester because Susan called off.
> 
> ...


I would find working the front register really easy, and I have many times. Ive had a store in the mall and ran the whole place by myself many times when we were short staffed. 
but making friends, getting a girlfriend, sociallizing, are VERY difficult things for me.
I would consider getting a girlfriend as WAAAAY more constructive than being able to do any particular type of work, cause love and relationships are the most important thing to me.
making threads about that is definetely a triumph and is fine in this section.
everyone has their own biggest fears


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

In the mind of BigNate triumphs over anxiety involve ALOOOOT more than meeting people over the internet. Gloating BigNate does not do, crazy might he be .. but points found in overcoming anxiety is being able to approach, coversate, ext. outside in the world of face to face human interaction. Then, and only then has one truely triumphed over the anxiety we both have wired in chemical make up of our anatomy.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats man!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

ThANks MAn!!!!!!

*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

grats brosef! big props to you


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh for sure, sweetness totally .. Women make me wanna blow my brains out : )


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Bignate! Congrats, man! 

Have a great time!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL. Oh well. 

CONGRATS!!! I know you were just being a condescending prick but I will say congrats anyway for meeting the girl. 

I don't know, I kinda agree that the triumphs should be for bigger things, but who are we to judge what is big for a person and what isnt. I know for me what is big one day to me, like a bar or a pub or meeting a girl while out, is actually nothing huge on another day. Just depends where I am at with everything. 

And this thread should have been under the frustrations section by the sounds of it.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

matty said:


> LOL. Oh well.
> 
> CONGRATS!!! I know you were just being a condescending prick but I will say congrats anyway for meeting the girl.
> 
> ...


It's fine where it is...it sounds like a huge weight was lifted off his back.


----------



## CarrotStix (Oct 19, 2011)

Is she hot?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BobtheSaint said:


> It's fine where it is...it sounds like a huge weight was lifted off his back.


lol, I just made that comment because his thread is complain about where things are put. Was making fun of minor progress and saying getting a girlfriend should be under relationships.


----------



## IvanInCa (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey! Congrats!! 
You didn't scream out all those words in front of her did you? Lol not that its wrong or anything!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

matty said:


> LOL. Oh well.
> 
> CONGRATS!!! I know you were just being a condescending prick but I will say congrats anyway for meeting the girl.
> 
> ...


Word .. Maybe I'm jus a humble type of guy and don't find gloating about things to be significant for lack of a better word.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats, that's awesome!
I don't see anything wrong with finding a relationship over the internet, though. I did that. :yes


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats, man. 

Enjoy that daily sex you're getting or about to get.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the POSTS GUYS!!!!

IT'S SO SUPERCALIFRAGALISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS!!!!!!!!!

YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats! Your getting more play than me. Ha!


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

bignate said:


> I was more or less being a condencending *** hole in this post if it WASN'T NOTICED BY THE CAPS!!!!!


I _didn't _notice.

Congrats to you! :boogie


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I didn't read it as being condescending either. I thought you were just really excited and amped up about something. There is really nothing wrong with reveling in your accomplishments for a while. Do you not feel anxiety when dealing with relationships? It's a really common problem on here and for many people in general. It can be a very daunting task for a person with SA.

I know it's a big accomplishment for some people to just say 'hi' to their coworkers. Would that be understood by the general populous? Probably not. Really, it's OK to be proud of things even if others may find it 'trivial'. Your definition of what is productive does not have to be the same as everyone else's. It's not cool to knock other people down to build yourself up. It's _definitely_ not productive to spout bitterness! Take it easy.

~Sherbs


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Sheyit, bitter what?

Bignate doesn't gloat .. ******* being was he .. Inernet usage building oneself up needed does not he .. context out of taking person you are ..

Love ..


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

bignate said:


> Sheyit, bitter what?
> 
> Bignate doesn't gloat .. ******* being was he .. Inernet usage building oneself up needed does not he .. context out of taking person you are ..
> 
> Love ..


I don't understand what the goal of the original post was then if you were neither poking fun at people's excitement nor enjoying a positive moment.

Ohhhh well. Comprehending tone and intention are very difficult on the internet. Along with AJ, I just wanted to make sure you were in check. Sometimes that's needed when our mood is sour and things don't seem to be looking up.


----------



## cwt (Nov 2, 2011)

wat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought it was condescending :um.


----------



## illusivelife (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats man. Hope you're enjoying your new life with your girl


----------



## lonelywoman (Sep 11, 2011)

congrats


----------



## lonelywoman (Sep 11, 2011)

how old are u btw?


----------



## Aeroflot (Jul 26, 2011)

bignate said:


> i'm stroking my ego!!!! Yes!!!!
> 
> Take that social anxiety disorder!!!!
> 
> ...


then get off the forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats man!!! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

bignate said:


> Ok person on the internet who believes triumphs over social anxiety disorder involve staying on the interent looking for relationships instead of actually acting in spite of your fear and socializing outside in tha real world.
> 
> Adidamean .. talkin bout triumphs when all you did was sit at a computer screen heh .. It's like sayin you made a pizza cause you ordered tha mua f*cker from Papa Johns website .. Na mua f*cker, you aint fling no dough up in tha air, you aint spread no sauce, and you sure as hell aint sprinkle no got damn cheese .. Yall wanna boast and brag how you get a relationship on the interenet on a SAS website talkin bout triumphs .. sheyit .. My celebrity status up on this site is amazing ..
> 
> ...


:eyes


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

lonelywoman said:


> how old are u btw?


Your age as a matter of fact.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

***Bypassing the profanity filter is not permitted.*** *



bignate said:


> Now that BigNate, the greatest, most loveable sweetheart is done speaking in terms of this thread he wishes for it to be closed.


*Wish granted!
*


----------

